# Reduless



## JohnT (Dec 19, 2011)

Folks, 

Just wondering if any of you have used a product called reduless. I have heard some folks claim it to be a "Miricle" for sulfer based problems.

From what I understand, this product is a yeast based substance that delivers copper into wine safer than if you use copper sulfate. 

According to their website, the recomended use is to mix reduless with 10 times the weight in water (eg 1 gram of reduless mixed with 10 grams of water). It should then be stirred into the wine, then the wine should be racked after 3 days. 

My questions are as follows... 

1) Must the wine be racked after 3 days? can racking wait for a week or two?
2) rather than water, can I mix reduless with wine instead? 

and insites or opinions would be greatly appreciated!. 

johnT.


----------



## Tom (Dec 19, 2011)

John,
I have not used it but, I would always follow the directions. Here is what I saw;


Reduless® : the end of reduction-type defectsREDULESS® : SULFUR DEFECT MANAGEMENT

Reduless® is an innovative biological tool developed by Lallemand to treat wines showing sulfur-related defects. This product is comprised of yeast derived products and can be used in white and red wines.

During the 2006 International Wine Challenge (London, U.K.), 9,000 wines were tested and 7% showed sensory defects. It was concluded that the sulfur like compound defects were related to current winemaking conditions (high grape maturity, long maceration, reductive conditions during white winemaking, types of closures), coupled with poor yeast inoculation preparation and inadequate yeast nutrition.

Immediately after adding Reduless to wine, the product reacts with the sulfur like compounds to eliminate them. Reduless has the advantage of removing the sulfur like compounds without the negative input of usual treatments (e.g., copper sulfate), where negative properties can surface, such as harsh tannins and metallic tastes. After approximately 3 days the polysaccharides in Reduless® will help maintain the wines smoothness and volume. Reduless is eliminated simply by racking or filtration. All the problem wines that underwent trials with Reduless showed improvements.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 19, 2011)

Tom, 

Yes I have seen that too. 

I have ordered some, but I just was wondering what, if any, experience people have had with this. 

The real pain here will be racking. I plan to use this in my SSVC tanks, and would like to add it on one weekend, then rack the next weekend. Also, I do not know if 3 days of settle time will be enough. By giving it a week, then I was thinking that the racking would be more beneficial? 

johnT.


----------



## Tom (Dec 19, 2011)

I would think if you have a large quanity waiting a week would not hurt. Any idea what kind of quanity they (Lallemand) talk about in their info?


----------



## JohnT (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, they are saying .. 


10 grams of reduless (mixed with distilled water to a total volume of 100ml) will provide a 100ppm per hl (hectoliter - 100 liters?) treatment.


I have ordered several 30 gram packets. They say that the shelf life of the product is about 4 years, so I ordered more than I need.


----------



## robie (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's what Morewine says about it:

Reduless is a new product from Lallemand that was designed to correct negative VSCs (Voltatile Sulfur Compounds) such as H2S (hydrogen sulfide, A.K.A. "rotten egg") and DMS (dimethyl sulfide, A.K.A. "cooked corn") defects in wine. Made from inactivated yeast that have been infused with copper using a proprietary process, Reduless is a much gentler H2S remedy on the wine than the traditional copper sulfate (CuSO4) treatment alone. If you have an H2S problem, then we recommend treating it with Reduless first. However, if the sulfur problem still remains after the Reduless treatment, then a bench trial with copper sulfate (CuSO4) is recommended.

Note: The sooner you catch a sulfur problem the easier it is to deal with!

......

I recommend Reduless for home wine makers as a better method for removing H2S. However, I have never had to use it, so I am not talking from experience. I have lots of confidence in products sold by Lallemand.

If I were you, I'd contact the Lallemand and get the details straight from them.

If you do contact them, I for one am very interested in what they say, so please let us know what they say.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 20, 2011)

OK, 

So I e-mailed Scott Labs (they are the vendor for Reduless)...... 

"It is best to follow the 72 hour recommendation to rack or filter so that the correct amount of copper is released. It is best to mix in water because of it's solubility. Yes, 10g/hL is 10 grams per hectoliter (or 0.8 lbs/ 1,000 gal)."

So a 30 gram packet will treat 300 liters of wine. Rather economical!


----------

